# new infection



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

A betta from the tank that had a fungal infection on the minnow now has white areas on the scales. I did take her to be looked at at Big Al's and one person thought it might be ich. Does not really look like it. Scales are going white. She originally had a small white sheen over the area. I have treated her with pima and melafix. The sheen is gone but the scales continue to whiten. They are now on both sides of her body. An occasional white spot is raised and some of them become ragged when they 'burst' leaving a small ulcer in the center.
She is in a one gallon container in a room that is 70 - 72 degrees. I do not have any way of raising the temp for her. She is on day 2 of a quick cure treament. her appetite is good at this stage. I am not sure if this is ich. never had a betta get it before .
maybe it looks different to me because the last time i saw ich on my fishes was 4 years ago and the fish were all smaller than a betta.
The only other thing I can wonder about is ichthyosporium as there are several posts on the internet if you google 'white scales'
Ideas?


----------

